

Zappos staff reactions on company blog post after hearing about 10% salary bonus - muratmutlu
http://blogs.zappos.com/blogs/ceo-and-coo-blog/2008/03/03/all-hands-meetings-and-employee-bonus

======
dalke
As the dateline "by Tony H. CEO on Mar 3, 2008" points out, this was over 5
years ago.

That's nothing good or bad about the company, only that I was expecting
something more recent.

------
macarthy12
> pss: I am SO looking forward to canceling > my amazon.com account!!! Zappos
> Rocks!!

I like this one

